# single lane routed



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so heres a pic or two of a routed test track a friend did,on the flip side is one end of the routed track i posted before.i am babysitting it for a bit
so here's a pic with a handcrank controller for power.pretty cool the faster you crank...








and here it is on my 3 amp regulated power with a strombecker three wire wired into the current in series








sorry its a bit blurry...


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

cool man, well done.. I've been wanting to do a single lane rally track. what media was used in this construction? mdf?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

this was made of mdf by a friend of mine,with copper tape that is used for stainglass.if you look closely you can see that you can travel along the outside,or fishtail a bit at the right moment,and take the inside track instead,the flipside is one end of the larger two lane routed track i am storing for him


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool concept newbie!! I was wondering how you decided which way to go!! :thumbsup::thumbsup!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wish i could take credit,Ujoe,but i am just showing off my buddys work:thumbsup:


----------

